# Newly Minted, Slightly Afraid Eos Owner



## psellars (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello All,

Just purchased an 08 Eos, with the extended limited warranty (certified pre-owned) with 54k miles. I've driven it all of about 100 miles. I like the looks, the feel, and so far most everything about the car. However, after reading many reviews and now this forum, I'm getting rather nervous.

I'm still getting used to the sounds, feel, and other points of the car. Coming from a manual tranny to an automatic appears to take getting used to. For example, went from park to drive at a drive-thru after paying for the burger. Pushed the throttle, no go for about 2 to 3 seconds, then wham, I got underway after a significant lurch. Not sure if it's me or the tranny? 

My previous convertable was an 03 Saab 9.3. I got great service from the vehicle (putting over 70k miles on her over 5 years.)

I am nervous about the top. Not so much leaks, but of items like the top getting stuck half way or down. What do you do when this happens on a trip? Is there an "emergency" way to put the top up or down just to get back home? The oil usage I'm reading about scares me bit also.

I've also heard the 80k service is REAL expensive (2.0 T.)

Tell me I've not made a mistake in purchasing this cool, beautiful car. Please? 

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

You haven't made a mistake. I'm also a new owner and can relate. Now that it's yours, the reality sets in that you've bought a convertible with lots of moving parts. I used to think about how complex the top is and what if it breaks. None of that matters when the top's down and the weather is fine. Drive it. Enjoy it for its purpose. Deal with what _may _come, when and if it ever does.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi PSellers,

I think they call this buyer's remorse. These forums are great resources but they do tend to concentrate the negative. Most people don't write a post about how great their top worked today! 

My 09 has 46k and it has been flawless. Learn about how to lubricate the roof seals. Read up on the DSG and how it operates and feels. All of the info you need is on this fourm.

Convertibles are all about living in the moment, so do it!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

The more you drive it, the more you will LOVE it. I found that the gas pedal is much easier if I place my foot firmly at the bottom of the pedal and push to the middle of the pedal. Remember you are driving an automatically shifting manual transmission, so it will not "slip" like the auto tranny from a Honda.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

psellars said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just purchased an 08 Eos, with the extended limited warranty (certified pre-owned) with 54k miles. I've driven it all of about 100 miles. I like the looks, the feel, and so far most everything about the car. However, after reading many reviews and now this forum, I'm getting rather nervous.
> 
> ...


I am about to give you some advice that I sincerely believe almost everyone on this forum will agree with. At least, I certainly hope so.

Spend several hours and read every post regarding the Eos. Concentrate on the positive attributes of this great car but take notes regarding preventative maintenance, as well as things you should do immediately. 

Since your vehicle is a pre 2009, there are certain things that pertain to you, assuming your engine is a 2.0 T, in addition to top seal desingns, etc..

There is no Reader's Digest version as to what you need to know and what really does or doesn't matter. It is up to you to educate yourself. Spend the time, and if you have questions after that, please feel free to post. Of course, you can post regardless to whether you decide to research or not.

I did the exact same thing before posting on this forum. I wanted to be as educated as possible. Yes, it took a couple of evenings to get through the information, but it was well worth it.

We look forward to hearing from you in a few days or so with any additional questions you may have.

In the mean time, happy reading and end enjoy tht wonderful car.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your car should have had a required DSG fluid change @ 40k. The fluid change costs about $400 but is required to maintain your DSG warranty. Also, some DSG's from around your vintage had defective Mechatronics issues. Check if your car falls under the recalled VINs.

Dealership should be able to help you with both issues.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*power delay*

That throttle lag is not normal. I had the same problem with my 2008 Lux. It took the dealership some time to figure out what was actually wrong. But two Mechatronics units and one clutch pack later and they determined that it was a faulty brake sensor. Basically, the Eos has a sensor that prevents you from providing too much power to the transmission (in 1st gear) if the brake is engaged. A faulty switch creates a lag that tells the tranny computer that the brakes are still on even though you've taken your foot off the pedal. There are extensive posts here that i and others have made in dealing with this issue.


----------

